# Wie finde ich den Dealer mit der Nummer 0190854585



## polskaqwe (18 Februar 2004)

Leider habe ich mir einen dealer eingefangen und jetzt muss ich über 90€
zahlen.
kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen und mir sagen welcher dealer die nummer 0190854585 hat.

ich war nämlich so dumm und habe den dealer sofort gelöscht und jetzt muss ich beweisen, dass es ünerhaubt eine dealer war und kein einfacher 
Anruf bei einer 0190 nummer


----------



## rojasa (18 Februar 2004)

DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und
Marketing Services AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz


Viele Grüße
rojasa


----------



## polskaqwe (18 Februar 2004)

*rojasa*

Die adresse der Firma die die nummer besitzt habe ich auch bei der reg TP herausgefunden ich brauche den dealer oder dessen namen


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

*Re: rojasa*



			
				polskaqwe schrieb:
			
		

> Die adresse der Firma die die nummer besitzt habe ich auch bei der reg TP herausgefunden ich brauche den dealer oder dessen namen


Das läuft anders - die Nummer ist lt. Datenbank der RegTP mit einem Dialer nicht registriert ( http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html ) - vorausgesetzt die Einwahl fand nach dem 14.08.2003 statt, muss Dir eigenlich der Forderungsstettler nachweisen, dass ein Zahlungsanspruch trotzdem besteht. Das wäre nämlich dann der Fall, wenn die DTMS (oder T-Com) der Meinung ist, dass das kein Dialer via Internet war sondern eine angerufene Servicenummer ist.


----------

